# Karte im Instanzguide Blackrocktiefen



## Cycrit (11. März 2007)

Hallo, ich wollte mir die Karte zum Instanzguide Blackrocktiefen ausdrucken, leider ist die Karte nur ganz klein und man kann kaum etwas erkennen. Bei den anderen Guides ist es ok. Bitte schaut mal, ob da eine falsche Grafikdatei eingebunden wurde.


----------

